# Pleco digging? Missing in action!



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this normal? 20 gallon long with about 1-3 inches of sand distributed along the floor. Cavework and large center driftwood with dense plant life. I haven't seen my pleco in the past 2 days, but my tank doesn't smell and I haven't found a corpse it's as if he warped out of the tank.

Could there be a chance that he is just chillin out under the sand? I read most places mention they only burrow to mate and/or spawn but he isn't a female and he's also the only fish in the tank currently.

Anyone got an idea? I poked around the sand and nothing. He must be deep! Dropped algae wafer to lure him out but nothing yet.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

if you have dense plant life he is most likely in them. they are very good hiders.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

dont think he got stuck and died? I mean, he's pretty active at night and then all of a sudden gone for 3 days. he'll come out when he starts to get hungry i figured but 3 days?? that's pretty awesome.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i have only seen my clown pleco out int the open two or three times since i bought him... he mostly hides on the back of the filter or on the tops of the caves that aren't gaurded by my kribsensis, he also likes to dig into the corners of the tank and lay in a little pit in the sand.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

He's hanging out in the driftwood. I've seen them work thier way into tiny crevices in the wood. It's probably eating at night, and that's why you don't see him. If you're worried...pull the driftwood out. If he's grazing on the wood, it'll fall right off. If it's in a crevice, it might take a few minutes. Twist the driftwood around and look for him. He'll be in there somewhere.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They hide well, but they also jump. Look under the furniture.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

bristlenoses don't really jump much, but if he did he wouldnt be getting far I have a very tight lid and a stuffed tight filter. No room for him to escape.

Im doing a water change today so I'll start picking things up and checking today. If I find a body I'll let you know.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

just did it and surprisingly nothing! I mean... this is strange. I didn't check every area but moved the rocks and driftwood around. Nothing popped out. Not even a corpse! lol maybe he is deep in there??


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

plecos are very good at blending in. and if u pick up something that it is on, most likely it wont swim away. (at least mine doesnt) he just keeps moving around the object trying not to be seen.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a lace catfish that disappeared for about a month, then he came out of nowhere and was HUGE


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

found dead, stiff as a board behind the tank stand. 

such a small hole I'm surprised he actually got out.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Aw, bummer. I'm sorry you lost him. Squirrely little guys. Now I'm worried about our Rubberlip getting out. Better go block the hole around the filter. :-/


----------

